# Northfin food: A class act.



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So i won 6 250g bags of sinking pellets northfin food at the peel auction today, i ended up with some 6mm 3mm and 2mm pellets. Since i had no use for the 6mm i asked if i could swap them out to smaller size, and after realizing they had some 1mm on hand ended up with 3mm veggie, 1mm veggie, 2mm cichlid and 1mm cichld formula.

The rep was totally cool about the swappout, and was super passionate about his product.

I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl and see how the fish like it. And hey now i dont have to buy fishfood for some time!!

So a shout out to the northfin and the PRAC, thanks!!

I'll try to remember to bump this with a report on the fishfood once i've used it for a while.


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Picked up a 2.5kg bag of jumbo 6mm pellets for my bigger cichlids. Tried them out on the Paratilapia Polleni and they were gone in no time. Great rep and great products.


----------

